# cannot install x11/kdelibs3



## ccc (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi

I have freeBSD FreeBSD 8.3 and cannot install x11/kdelibs3 from ports due to the following problem:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3
# make install clean
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE

===>  kdelibs-3.5.10_9 conflicts with installed package(s):
      openssl-1.0.1_2

      They will not build together.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3.
```
but if I delete openssl-1.0.1_2 then I get this problem:
	
	



```
# pkg_delete openssl-1.0.1_2
# make install clean
Dependency error: this port requires the OpenSSL library, which is part of
the FreeBSD crypto distribution but not installed on your
machine. Please see the "OpenSSL" section in the handbook
(at "http://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/openssl.html", for instance)
for instructions on how to obtain and install the FreeBSD
OpenSSL distribution.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3.
```

I cannot find a solution under this link: 
http://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/openssl.html


----------

